# fuel filter problem



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a 1997 altima and twice now i've replaced the fuel filter. Both times the filter has started leaking from the top. Has anyone else ever had a problem with this, could it be caused by something other than a faulty fuel filter. The only filter i can find that looks exactly like my original Tennex filter is a Bosch. The one that is in right now that started leaking twice is a Deutsche.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I had the same problem with mine. All I did was put an extra clamp on it and made sure that it was on real tight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

See it's not leaking from the line where the clamps are. It's leaking from the actual filter, where it seems like two pieces have been welded together. It's almost like too much pressure is causing some fuel to seep through the top.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are you SURE that its not leaking from the top? i doubt its leaking from the weld, although, anything is possible. try a different brand or this time, change the entire upper hose out. the factory hose is pretty stiff and it doesnt change shape easily.


----------

